# Matte nude lips!



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## kappatit (Jun 1, 2005)

thats HOT


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, you wear it all the time, but I have no idea what Lise Watier Portfolio is.  Is it a founation? 

Very pretty by the way!!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG You are SO stunning!! *Prays to look like PrettyKitty*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 1, 2005)

I swear you are a model!! this is a vvvvery sexy look.


----------



## goseeya (Jun 1, 2005)

beautiful!!!! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2005)

omfg you're PERFECT! and amazing


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

So NOT fair to be that hot! (and talented!) love this look on you!


----------



## rachie (Jun 1, 2005)

ive never heard of that lippie before?? :|
i wanna try this look sooo bad!! what did you use in crease ect.??


----------



## thaodotcom (Jun 1, 2005)

love this look


----------



## user2 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats really HOTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 1, 2005)

Love this look on you and your hair looks great.


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 1, 2005)

you look sexy as ever!!!! and that hair is soo beautiful.


----------



## DeweyAnn (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear Pretty Kitty, please share with us where you applied the different eye colors!! Thx very much in advance!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 1, 2005)

Geez, it is so unfair to the rest of the female population that you look like that every day.  How could we compete.  TOO PERFECT!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG you're so beautifull!The l/s looks perfect on you!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 1, 2005)

Gorgeous as always!!! Peachstock looks great on you!!


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Ok, you wear it all the time, but I have no idea what Lise Watier Portfolio is.  Is it a founation?_

 
On behalf of PrettyKitty, Lise Watier Portfolio is a concealer. It's five shade concealer in one to correct blemishes such as broken capillaries, scars, undereye circles, etc. The concealer looks like this.






Back to the topic, I'm lovin' the matte nude lips! Lovin' the eyes as always, hun!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 2, 2005)

whoa i love peachstock..ive gotta get it!


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 2, 2005)

You look gorgeous! Just the kind of lip look I like, now I want Peachstock


----------



## VictoriousBeauty (Jun 3, 2005)

LOVE it, now I have to get the l/s too!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh my god!! I didn't know people would like this look!! Sorry if I'm late for the answer, I didn't had the time, and finally my boyfriend was able to install internet on my computer. 

Thanks for all the compliments!! It really made my day!

This famous lipstick is discontinued, since (I think) 4 years. I'm glad that I choose this shade for a Back 2 MAC! 

Portfolio is a round jar with 5 colours, like in the pic. Its the best concealer I've found, I use it everyday since 3 years and I'm still on my first jar!

DeweyAnn; Ok so here is how I applied my e/s...

Bare Canvas: As a base
Shroom: Under the brows
Retrospeck: Inner corner
Coco: On the 2/3 of lids
Tempting: Outer V and over Teddy eye khol
Teddy: Inner rims, as a liner and smudged


----------



## DeweyAnn (Jun 4, 2005)

Thx very much, so kind of you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

No prob! Ask whatever you want when you need it.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty Kitty, I've seen those colored concealers before, but I have no idea how to apply them.  Do you use all of the colors?  What colors do you use for each area of your face?  how do you apply it?  With a brush, or your finger?  Thanks


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Jun 4, 2005)

Ohhh I love your brows. Nice job!


----------



## pinkmilk (Jun 5, 2005)

This is a really simple but totally HOT look! I love it!


----------



## jess98765 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Pretty Kitty- i love your look!!!!  VERY VERY SEXy.....
I was just wondering whether you have a double eyelid or not (it's unclear in the photos)?? Cos i don't have one, and your eye makeup is absolutely stunning.  If you have single eyelids, i'd love to hear about how you apply eyeshawdow on etc.....


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 18, 2005)

Oouu, very pretty! The only thing I don't have from this look you did is Coco Pigment and Teddy! Maybe I'll try to recreate this sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tutorial and inspiration!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 19, 2005)

sexay ;D


----------



## user4 (Jul 19, 2005)

I LOVE THIS LOOK, it is so like breezy!!! lol.


----------

